# Bread Recipies?



## htyson (May 23, 2002)

Hi







I cannot eat wheat, yeast or dairy products, and have been searching for a bread recipie for some time now without much success! I was hoping that someone here may have one that they use??


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I don't use dairy, so I use rice milk in bread recipes. It works just like dairy milk.I don't have trouble with white flour or yeast, so I don't know about those - but I would think you could use a quick bread recipe and maybe barley or rice flour? I think if you make bread with something other than wheat you have to add xanthan gum to make it puff up. That's what I've heard, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Hev,I HATE it when I do that. Nearly finish a letter, then go to another web site and lose it all!














Anyway, do you tolerate gluten, and/or spelt flour? Health food stores often carry a decent yeast free, dairy free spelt bread. I'm not sure I'd care for it in a sandwich, but it makes pretty good toast.Also, Marjorie Hurt Jones's book, The Allergy Self-help book has a number of recipes.Finally, if you do web searches for recipes, I bet you could find quite a few. Consider looking for 'soda breads' or 'flat breads' or such as well (obviously using "wheat, yeast free" in your search.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

PS.I don't have a tried and true recipe to send you, but do you ever use google.com?I typed in the following:recipes +bread +"yeast, wheat free"I got a lot of 'hits' that looked pretty good. Finally, also check out www.bobsredmill.comOrder their free catalog, and I bet you find some good mixes to make life easier.














Enjoy


----------

